# Neon tetras???



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to move my neon tetras to my 29g after I get my plant package sometime this week and get them planted. Do you think they will breed? I want to get more neon tetras since I only have 6 of them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

neons are not impossible to breed ; but not exactly a beginners fish...they do have a few requirements...and first foods for fry must be extremely tiny...under 50 microns..


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I kept neon tetras since I started this hobby.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Breeding them, though, is a whole nuther thing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree TOS.....keeping and breeding are way far apart....i have kept lots of fish since i started in the hobby almost 40 years ago that i was never able to get to breed....lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

To breed neons you need 1 male and 1 female in a small tank. I'd say 2-4g tank very small. You want it cycled and at the normal temp. Let them be for a few days in there. Then after the nitrates creep up high but not high enough to kill the fish. Add fresh cooler water (colder then tank) then black the tank out slowly increasing the light over 7 hours.

This will make them feel like its fresh rainfall in the amazon where they normally breed. Give this method a try


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

neons need soft water for their eggs. In a densely planted tank a few new small ones may appear, but you don't have to worry about them overcrowding a tank like livebearers do.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

We will see.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are some successful tetra breeders in my club. Our soft water is good for it and they use methods like a spawning tank with marbles or plastic canvas grid to protect the eggs. But spontaneous appearance of fry when you aren't trying is a side benefit of keeping fish happy in their preferred conditions.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll try to keep them happy and see how that works. I hear our water is medium hard water.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I got more neons today hopefully some are female and ready to mate.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Can I get more ideas?


----------

